# Relação entre a circulação ao nmm e a 500 hPa - bibliografia



## susana.moco (25 Out 2017 às 15:26)

Olá:

Algum de vocês conhece alguns sites, que sejam rigorosos, que expliquem a relação entre as condições sinóticas ao nmm e a 500 hPa? E ainda que apresentem alguma catalogação das situações sinóticas ao nmm e a 500 hPa capazes de gerar determinados "tipos de tempo" em Portugal? 
Thanks!


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Out 2017 às 15:51)

susana.moco disse:


> Olá:
> 
> Algum de vocês conhece alguns sites, que sejam rigorosos, que expliquem a relação entre as condições sinóticas ao nmm e a 500 hPa? E ainda que apresentem alguma catalogação das situações sinóticas ao nmm e a 500 hPa capazes de gerar determinados "tipos de tempo" em Portugal?
> Thanks!


http://www2.mmm.ucar.edu/mm5/workshop/ws04/PosterSession/Bernardet.Ligia_part1.pdf


----------



## fabiana martins 2003 (20 Abr 2018 às 11:58)

Olá stora lembra-se do Paião?????


----------

